# Breaking Concrete - Soft Break



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 24, 2016)

We had a discussion on MT recently about breaking concrete, and I mentioned that I was taught to do it a little differently than is typically scene on MT and Youtube videos.  We don't break much concrete in our dojo, maybe once a year or even less.

However, I was asked to help do a 'demo' for the city tonight, and as a result, I had the opportunity to break a single paver.  Typically I break 3 and I should be breaking 4, but 3 is my limit so far.  However, this was a single paver.  You'll notice I overpowered it a little; sorry about that.  We do not use spacers between pavers, we just stack 'em up.

So here you go; we call this a 'soft break' and this is how I do it.






Comments, criticisms, feel free.


----------



## geezer (Jun 26, 2016)

Yay Bill! ...Good job. Similar to some stuff I trained a lo-o-ong time ago. Haven't broken anything (on purpose - that is) in many years.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Bill.
What's the reason for the book? I put a shop rag on top of bricks when we do demos, mostly to protect my dainty knuckles from abrasions.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 27, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Thanks Bill.
> What's the reason for the book? I put a shop rag on top of bricks when we do demos, mostly to protect my dainty knuckles from abrasions.



Same reason I guess. It's just a phone book. We used to have one in the dojo that was duct-taped up, dunno where it went. 

I've never done a break without the phone book, so I can't say how different it would feel. I should try it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 27, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Same reason I guess. It's just a phone book. We used to have one in the dojo that was duct-taped up, dunno where it went.
> 
> I've never done a break without the phone book, so I can't say how different it would feel. I should try it.



I don't find a difference without the rag if I just do one. But if we're doing a demo, after a few piles, my hands start to get scraped up.


----------

